# Confirmation achat sur le Store ?



## SolMJ (17 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Hier j'ai acheté 2 applications avec mon nouvel iPad, on m'a d'abord demandé mon mot de passe au moment d'acheter.

Ce soir j'achète une nouvelle application et à ma surprise, elle se télécharge directement sans me demander mon mot de passe... Je n'ai pourtant rien changé dans mes réglages...

Quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer ? Comment forcer systématiquement la confirmation par mot de passe avant achat ?

Merci.


----------



## SolMJ (18 Mars 2012)

Ok merci j'ai changé la restriction (qui était sur 15 min).

Par contre c'est bizare : je n'avais plus téléchargé d'app depuis 24h et il ne m'a pas demandé le mot de passe (sur le cas d'hier), c'était une app payante (Reeder for iPad)... Bug ?


----------

